# $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not...



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

A friend of mine says her brother has a Persian friend.
He's young. Owns a carpet store. Drives an Escalade.
He's got 20something inch wheels. 
And _each_ costs $30,000.
Falso or verdad?
I say *Falso!*


----------



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

ouch.......i'd like to know too. i'm sure someone could make a rim that expensive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackFury6 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

i say he's a effin crackhead if he bought those. but falso. i wouldn't buy those even if i were rich. buying those are like buying a rolex, just to say you have the money. waaaaaaayy overboard i'd say


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (BlackFury6)*

my roomates and i had a debate about it last night. they were like 'you don't know, he could! he might be on a whole different level of cars and laugh at what you think is expensive' yeah right man. it's not that, it's that i don't even think p-diddy himself would drop $120,000 on a set of rims. i'm lookin now to see the most expensive ones i could find.


----------



## passaturbo (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (BlackFury6)*

If I was a billionare I wouldn't pay 30k for a rim. And they wouldn't be chrome either!


----------



## FatSean (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

Well...$120,000 for wheels? If he had that much cash, wouldn't he put them on a better truck?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (FatSean)*

not even CLOSE!








*26x10 chrome $2099*








*26x10 chrome $3400*








*26x10 chrome $1875*


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

I think he is full of ish. The most I have ever seen is on a local H1 hummer. It has 30" Daytons that where custom made for him. $8k a wheel, Goodyear made the tires at $3k a piece. I think he is full of crap.


----------



## je. (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

Can't he just use one of those flying carpets instead of the Escalade?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (je.)*

Ha hahaha ahhaha ahahha ahahah ahahaha hah!
That was funny, but please don't get this locked hahah ahaha ha!! 
here's some 26's just for good measure. har har har











[Modified by Majik6, 8:09 AM 2-7-2003]


----------



## Mister Duplicity (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

Why would that get the thread locked?
What's with the Ha hahaha ahhaha ahahha ahahah ahahaha hah business?


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (je.)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Can't he just use one of those flying carpets instead of the Escalade?







[HR][/HR]​:shakeshead:
Man...Canuckian humor... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Mister Duplicity)*

flying carpets make me giggle. 
i just realized the dubs and up arent all that expensive.
this 20 inch set with tires is just over $2000.










[Modified by Majik6, 8:15 AM 2-7-2003]


----------



## Kurupt (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

I have a bridge for sale.......


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

Hey Majik what's up, its been a long time....


----------



## 50 MPG (Jul 10, 2000)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (SuperGroove)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Man...Canuckian humor... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif [HR][/HR]​At least we have a sense of humor







, you should work on yours.......


----------



## A4 C (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A friend of mine says her brother has a Persian friend.
He's young. Owns a carpet store. Drives an Escalade.
He's got 20something inch wheels. 
And _each_ costs $30,000.
Falso or verdad?
I say *Falso!*
[HR][/HR]​
okay... i just confirmed it.... i got my story mixed up... 20Gs for all 4 wheels







sorry stubborn cambodian


----------



## amarshall (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Kurupt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a bridge for sale.......[HR][/HR]​I've got some prime swampland


----------



## lyledriver (Apr 20, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

for some reason this reminded me of an old hip hop song where a dude is trying to get a chick into his van..

"My interior aint inferior.. 
Its made of persian rugs"

20K for 4 wheels is possible


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (A4 C)*

quote:[HR][/HR]okay... i just confirmed it.... i got my story mixed up... 20Gs for all 4 wheels







sorry stubborn cambodian








[HR][/HR]​20g's... for all 4, and i bet that's *with* tires. that's nothing!








you were so set on "$30,000 for *ONE* rim!!!"
SMUG yo, *SMUG!*


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (lyledriver)*

Christine's a figgin' lier and everyone here knows it!


----------



## soupaflie (Mar 11, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (-YZ-)*

There were some on TV a while ago that were covered in Diamonds for 15k a piece.


----------



## MartijnGizmo (Apr 21, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (50 MPG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Man...Canuckian humor... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
At least we have a sense of humor







, you should work on yours.......







[HR][/HR]​Hey, if you touch SuperGroove you're touching me. I'll show you some Dutch humor!!!!!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

Don't you know all Iranians are millionaires on weekends?


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (A4 C)*

Does that include balancing? If not it's way to exspensive


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (CarLuvrSD)*

yeah, it includes balancing, but you have to buy the valve stems for $525 apiece.








The wheels on my 240SX are 30k apiece.. 30k venezuelan bolivars.


----------



## Reflex5.5 (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (MartijnGizmo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hey, if you touch SuperGroove you're touching me. I'll show you some Dutch humor!!!!!







[HR][/HR]​Can we tone down the "touchings" around here, please. After all, it's a family board.


----------



## 87GolfKart (Apr 3, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (A4 C)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
okay... i just confirmed it.... i got my story mixed up... 20Gs for all 4 wheels







sorry stubborn cambodian








[HR][/HR]​joi


----------



## 3-THREE-7 (Aug 29, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (87GolfKart)*


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (87GolfKart)*

Only Manny Fresh would pay 30,000 for a rim, and thats only if its PLatnium plated, cause hes the numba one stunna


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

This thread is going nowhere. But it's going in style on some 26" Chrome Locks if the personal crap isn't cut out.






















Mostly because I don't get it.










[Modified by Passater, 2:31 PM 2-7-2003]


----------



## ventodan (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (A4 C)*

quote:[HR][/HR]A friend of mine says her brother has a Persian friend.
He's young. Owns a carpet store. Drives an Escalade.
He's got 20something inch wheels. 
And _each_ costs $30,000.
Falso or verdad?
I say *Falso!*
okay... i just confirmed it.... i got my story mixed up... 20Gs for all 4 wheels







sorry stubborn cambodian








[HR][/HR]​


----------



## the governor (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*









I wonder what turbulence is like in that thing.


----------



## A4 C (Nov 19, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (-YZ-)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Christine's a figgin' lier and everyone here knows it!







[HR][/HR]​i only regurgitate info















ask mr. ventodan about his alignment and the fubu shoot


----------



## ventodan (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (A4 C)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Christine's a figgin' lier and everyone here knows it!








i only regurgitate info















ask mr. ventodan about his alignment and the fubu shoot







[HR][/HR]​and the 26" Spreewell's that weren't 1/4 of that 30k per wheel cost... yeah i can show u pics ...

















.....newbie



















[Modified by ventodan, 2:48 PM 2-7-2003]


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (ventodan)*

see, she may *act* like she knows.. and even to appear to be really convincing.. 
but once again.. shot down.. i knew the facts from the get go.
i didn't think you would be the weak link.. i thought..
1. aret was lying to your brother
2. your brother got it wrong
3. something was lost in the translation
but.. i didn't think YOU miss 'THAT'S WHAT HE TOLD ME!' would be wrong.


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

The guy with the Celica knows everything too


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!!
THEY'RE *WHEELS*. 
A rim is a polished dress ring for steelies.
...ahh. Feeling better now.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

its not false. the rims keep spinning whent the car stops and the lip is gold. watch cribs i forget which episode but thats what someone said


----------



## Ische (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (fitch)*

Yea, but they were 30 k a SET. The highest priced to my knowledge are around 12k each, and they are the ones the keep spinnging while the car is at rest, 26in me thinks. That's not to say that some enterprising person knew this chap just wanted the most pricy rims and marked them up like 200 - xxx,xxx%.


----------



## ClownCar (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Majik6)*

Moved to Wheel and Tire Forum


----------



## Wylien (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (ventodan)*

would you really spend more $$$$ on wheels than what the car is worth?


----------



## LONGBEACH24 (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (Wylien)*

quote:[HR][/HR]would you really spend more $$$$ on wheels than what the car is worth?







[HR][/HR]​i see that every day.


----------



## nme0901 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (LONGBEACH24)*

actually you can get that little center piece that makes it look like the rims are still moving for like cheap as hell i think its a grand i noticed lots of people here in tampa have that now


----------



## whisky (Dec 22, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (tenacious jett)*

"THIS YOUR CAPTAIN SPEAKING.....WE'VE JUST ENCOUTERED A GIGANTIC BLING STORM. PLEASE BUCKLE YOUR SEATBELTS AND PRAY."


----------



## fastazzgolf (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (whisky)*


----------



## TotemBurnUnit (Jul 7, 2002)

*Re: $30,000 per rim? Believe it or not... (3-THREE-7)*

those damn persian tall tales...


----------

